# Puppy Pampering



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

DOG MASSAGE TECHNIQUES 

This excellent information on massaging your dog was written by Kimberley Schreyer. She has very generously allowed me to post it on this website. Permission to reprint for non-profit purposes such as club newsletters is granted provided the article is printed as written and full credit is given to the author. Needless to say these massage techniques are applicable to all breeds of dog.



Massaging your dog has many benefits:
1)Relaxes your dog.
2) Soothes tired or sore muscles.
3) Eases pain from surgery or other injuries.
4) Helps your dog suffering from ailments caused by old age to feel better.
5) Gains your dog's trust.
6) Noticeably increases the bond between you and your dog. 

Many people hardly ever touch their dogs any more other than just petting or an occasional brushing. I believe dogs feel love and affection and need to be touched by their loved ones just like humans do. Take 5 minutes a day and massage your dog on almost every part of its body from his head to his toes and you will not only get to know your dog better, but your touch will also stimulate something in your dog that will make your dog respond to you in ways I cannot explain. I guarantee you will notice the change in your dog's attitude within as little as 2 - 3 days!!!! Instructions for dog massage: Use a very light oil. (I recommend Neutrogena Light Sesame Body Oil but baby oil is O.K.) Rub a very small amount (the size of a dime) into your hands and start at the top of the head and slowly stroke down the back to the base of the tail 3 - 4 times. Do an additional 2 - 3 times including the tail this time all the way to the tip. Use a very gentle but firm "squeeze-grip" on the tail as you slide your hand down to the tip, starting with a pause as you squeeze at the base of the tail, keeping your grip all the way to the tip of the tail. Next, gently rub the back of the neck behind the ears with your forefingers for a few seconds. Then, hold your dog's head in your hands by the cheeks and under the ears (with the dog facing you) and rock the head gently side-to-side 4 - 5 times. Massage the ears, taking care when you finish by inserting the tip of your thumb into the ear (about 1/8") and rub the ears between your thumb and forefinger. Massage your dog's eyes (they will close automatically) very lightly with your thumbs and stroke your forefinger down the nose, starting between the eyes. Gently pinch your dog's cheeks and lips several times and finally stroke the throat and chin. Add a drop more oil to your hands and massage the chest (while the dog is standing), moving your hands under the armpits and rubbing gently. Allow your hands to slide from the armpits to the forelegs. Slide your hands down the forelegs (like you did for the tail) with a soft but firm grip all the way down to the paws. Gently hold the paws (one at a time) and squeeze gently for a few seconds. Repeat this procedure, starting with the chest, 2 - 3 times. *A note: It is best to straddle your dog standing over him like you would sit on a horse when you start with the chest massage (don't sit on him!!!). Then turn the opposite direction and massage the buttock, sliding your hands down the hind legs and massaging down to the paws. (Just as you did for the forelegs.) You can also massage the chest, armpits, legs and paws while your dog is laying down. Either on his side or on his back. And during the whole procedure, speak to your dog in a sweet, soft voice..........


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When Missy had her first knee surgery, I started massaging the affected leg about the second day after surgery. I had read how this helps in the rehabilitation process. Her vet was amazed how well she progressed in using the leg... she was way ahead of "schedule".
Well, Missy had gotten so used to it long after she was healed and back to normal.. she still expected her massage every AM and PM. 
I had also read, meanwhile, about _T-touch massage and started to do that with her and so right till her day of passing I massaged my little squirt... ( yes, I train well







)


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Next time I go for a couples massage I'll bring Puddy and not my husband!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i give anassa massages all the time, especially her neck, back and ear area, she loves it and closes her eye's, don't use oil though lol, that sounds a bit yucky to me.

she also loves her paws being massaged but sometimes she's ticklish and will kick me, it does relax her though, she has very long legs and she runs like a greyhound so surely she gets sore muscles, i would if i ran like that.

and yes, she is spoiled rotten lol......iv'e turned an English bird hunting dog into a pampered house dog, my husband gives me heaps about that all the time


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I massage Darla every night after her daily grooming. She loves it!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Once Ella wakes up, she will be getting a massage! She deserves it after her surgery.. well, she always deserves it. hehe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Question ......

I massage Sparkey a lot and he is not micro chipped yet. If I microchip him can I still do it? I heard they move everywhere in the body and I think I will be afraid to do it anymore.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! The Tellington Touch is a wonderful technique. I've used it for years
both on my dogs and my daughter's back and she uses it on mine.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

oh good, i'm not the only one that does it...i don't feel so weird now


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yes! The Tellington Touch is a wonderful technique. I've used it for years
> both on my dogs and my daughter's back and she uses it on mine.[/B]


I'm glad to hear that. I had bought the T-touch video and instruction books many years ago and never really used it but I need to get them out again and try with K & C. My first Malt, Rosebud, was very alpha and she didn't like the T-touch at all... I bet K & C would like it... can't wait to try it as well as the regular massage, too.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My malt loves messages!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

One of my friends that is a Massage therapist took a class in doggy massage and showed me how to do a few things. I gave Wilson a massage every night for months when I first got him, it really helped us bond, and I am doing it for Molly now too. I still give Wilson massages when he is especially snuggly.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

My malts loves massages to. Just like there mommy does to


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I use to massage Annie everyday, she loved it and especially loved having her legs rubbed. I have tried it on Matilda, but I am going to try and do the Tellington Touch, I am excited.







hopefully she will like it.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

A new grooming salon near me uses T touch massage as part of the grooming. They also use Iv San Bernard products. I believe they come from Italy.

Barb


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Tis a daily thing....massage his body, stroke his ego, feed his fantasy by showing him pictures of the SM ladies, and just love the dickens out of him. No wonder Doggie Daddy is a tad jealous.

Samsonsmom


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> > Tis a daily thing....massage his body, stroke his ego, feed his fantasy by showing him pictures of the SM ladies, and just love the dickens out of him. No wonder Doggie Daddy is a tad jealous.
> >
> > Samsonsmom


----------

